# Xorp and PIM-SM



## rmeman (Jun 18, 2010)

Has anyone succeeded in having XORP run properly with IGMP/PIM-SM on FreeBSD 8.0 ?

I enabled MROUTING in the kernel, installed XORP, configured a GRE tunnel to a Cisco router but it won't advance further than receiving PIM_HELLO packets. 



```
gre0: flags=9251<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,ALLMULTI,LINK0,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1476
        tunnel inet 216.X.X.X --> 70.X.X.X
        inet 172.31.1.2 --> 172.31.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00
```


```
[ 2010/06/17 22:09:09 TRACE xorp_pimsm4 PIM ] RX PIM_HELLO from 172.31.1.1 to 224.0.0.13 on vif gre0
[ 2010/06/17 22:09:11 TRACE xorp_pimsm4 PIM ] TX PIM_HELLO from 172.31.1.2 to 224.0.0.13 on vif gre0
[ 2010/06/17 22:09:39 TRACE xorp_pimsm4 PIM ] RX PIM_HELLO from 172.31.1.1 to 224.0.0.13 on vif gre0
[ 2010/06/17 22:09:41 TRACE xorp_pimsm4 PIM ] TX PIM_HELLO from 172.31.1.2 to 224.0.0.13 on vif gre0
```


I believe I've literally tried every option possible. If we drop a Cisco router instead of the BSD box it will work like a charm. Unless I'm missing something obvious, I'm starting to believe there is a bug within FreeBSD or XORP which is causing this.

I've seen a few mailing list posts which point out bugs within the multicast code of FreeBSD and I wanted to check here first to make sure that's not the case.

Thank you!


----------

